
Ask HN: Should I worry about air traffic polution? - markyc
According to Flight Radar 24, I live right under a lot of major air traffic routes between Europe and Asia. Lots of planes go right above my city every day&#x2F;hour.<p>How bad is this health wise?
======
arjunmenon1899
I live in Delhi, India. Recently the air pollution Index recorded a pollution
level of 700-800 here. 300 is considered the most hazardous.

I'm no expert, but I think you should be just fine as long as the pollution
doesn't reach ground-level. You can look it up.

